# DIY Aquarium Canopy - Kindly help



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

One of my friends gave me his 3 feet Glass tank but it doesnt have a hood / canopy. The ones available here in LFS's are really bad. I want to get one made for myself and Just wanted to request you Gurus, if you can kindly guide me on how to make a simple (which can be made by local carpenters) & efficient (in terms of easy Accessability etc)

It will be a great help if someone can give me a simple design which I can get made by local carpenters. A few pics / explanation will be a big help as I'll be able to guide the carpenter better.

Please help & guide me...
Thanks a lot ! Awaiting your kind replies...
Regards
Kush


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

They are not that hard, but there are some questions that need to be answered.



what lights are you using?

diamentions of the tank and rim.

Paint or stain.

are you trying to keep preportions with a stand?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nag
I bought an A&H 96 w CFL kit and built
an oak and 1/4" oak plywood hood around it.
To keep the hood small I the ballast is behind the tank.
Look at the ninth picture here:
http://gs69.photobucket.com/groups/i60/7NOBMDJJ0N/

Charles


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

heres my stand that i am building with the canopy i just started working on this week.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks nice.
It look like you are all set to finish!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

nagukush said:


> Hi Friends !
> 
> One of my friends gave me his 3 feet Glass tank but it doesnt have a hood / canopy. The ones available here in LFS's are really bad. I want to get one made for myself and Just wanted to request you Gurus, if you can kindly guide me on how to make a simple (which can be made by local carpenters) & efficient (in terms of easy Accessability etc)
> 
> ...


You asked this question in another forum (IAH) to which I responded but you abandoned the thread. Are you serious????


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

redman88 said:


> heres my stand that i am building with the canopy i just started working on this week.


How did you bend that plywood to form around the front of the aquarium like that?


----------



## criminalhate (Mar 19, 2009)

JG06 said:


> How did you bend that plywood to form around the front of the aquarium like that?


I'm not sure of their process but one way to do it is to soak the would bend it into the shape you wanted and let it dry in that shape once dry it may spring back some but usually not a lot.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

JG06 said:


> How did you bend that plywood to form around the front of the aquarium like that?


ummmm, i don't see where i bent the plywood.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

JG06 said:


> How did you bend that plywood to form around the front of the aquarium like that?


They make a product called bending ply wood, you can get it in all the hard wood flavors. You can also make it your self by scurf cutting a standard 3/16" sheet every 1/2-1", but you would get near the raidus you will with the bending ply wood. For the really gental stuff you can just use thin ply and a bunch of clamps while the glue drys.( example the standar oceanic bow fronts.)

if you need more thickness, you can always use several sheets of thin ply and glue them to each other then bend and set before the gule drys. Thats not something the basic DIY can do if they want to make a structural panel. you really need a form and a vac press to do it right.


----------

